# Subtherapeutic Anticoagulation DX



## elizabeth24 (Apr 14, 2010)

Can someone please help! We are trying to assign the correct ICD 9 code for a subtherapeutic anticoagulation level? We seem to be getting this dx frequently. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## gaponte (Apr 14, 2010)

You should check with the MD if he/she meant an adverse effect of an anticoagulation therapy. If so, code first the symptoms and then code E934.2. If it was a poisoning, follow poisoning coding guidelines.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Apr 15, 2010)

I think 

964.2 (Poisoning Anticoagulants)

Presented Symptoms

E934.2 (Therapeutic use).

Hope this helps!


----------



## fradknot (Apr 15, 2010)

We use 790.92 abnormal coagulation profile.


----------



## Miketbcoder (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree with 790.92 as the physician is usually reporting this as the results from a PT/PTT/INR


----------



## AuntJoyce (Apr 19, 2010)

*Subtherapeutic is too little...not too much*

790.92 is absolutely correct. 

 To use 964.2 and E934.2, you are essentially telling the insurance company that this patient received WAY TOO MUCH and sub-therapeutic means they received not enough...that the level is below therapeutic.

Cheers!


----------

